# Bissanzeiger beim Feedern



## Cormoraner (16. Mai 2014)

Moin Leute,
ich gehe in letzter sehr gerne Feedern und habe mal eine Frage um die Bisserkennung eventuell zu vereinfachen.

Stundenlang auf die Spitze starren wird irgendwann anstrengend und manchmal ist es nicht immer leicht bei Strömung und Wetter zu erkennen wenn die Spitze feine Zupper anzeigt.

Gibt es eventuell ein paar Hilfen zur Bisserkennung, eventuell sogar zum Selbstbau?


----------



## Seele (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*

Kannst ja nen Bissanzeiger vor die Spitze machen und auf sehr sensibel einstellen, dann hast bei etwa 0,5cm Spitzenausschlag einen Pieper


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*

Dafür gibt es Zielscheiben,target boards heissen die Dinger glaube ich.
Runde oder eckige Scheibe von ca 10 mal 10 cm mit senkrechten Linien drauf ,die vor die Spitze aufgestellt wird.
Habe ich mir mal selbst gebaut und brauche sie nur im Winter
wenn die Bisse sehr sachte ausfallen.
Erleichtert die Sache ungemein weil man dadurch selbst hauchzarte Bisse erkennt. :q


----------



## aal60 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*

Damit erkennt man, wenn das Rotauge die Made anhaucht.

Es ist eine Top-Hilfe bei ultrafeinen Bissen. 
Ich habe meine Tafeln aus weiß/schwarzen Resopal gefertigt, die senkrechten Linien sind ausgefräßt.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*

Meine sind aus einer 3 mm Tiefziehfolie,eigentlich macht man daraus einen Mundschutz für Boxer etc,:q  Schwarz lackiert und aus dem Autozubehör die senkrechten Streifen in Neongelb aufgeklebt.Sieht man bei jeder Witterung und Gegenlicht.
Anschluss für englisches Gewinde . Wiegt gerade mal um 20 Gramm.|bigeyes


----------



## markus_82 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*

Es gibt von Lutz Hülße (hoffe den schreibt man so) eine Seitenbissanzeigeselbstbauanleitung, sieht ganz interessant aus!


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../balzer-magna-spezial-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf

weiss nicht ob links erlaubt sind aber ich denke du meinst so etwas in diese richtung


----------



## markus_82 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../balzer-magna-spezial-feeder-ruten/detail.jsf
> 
> weiss nicht ob links erlaubt sind aber ich denke du meinst so etwas in diese richtung


 

Ja genau, es gibt von Balzer auch Ruten mit dem Seitenbissanzeiger, aber eine einfache Bauanleitung zum Nachrüsten habe ich auch irgendwo mal gefunden.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*



markus_fischer schrieb:


> Ja genau, es gibt von Balzer auch Ruten mit dem Seitenbissanzeiger, aber eine einfache Bauanleitung zum Nachrüsten habe ich auch irgendwo mal gefunden.



Muss man da jedesmall die Schnur einfädeln oder so in der Richtung ?


----------



## markus_82 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Muss man da jedesmall die Schnur einfädeln oder so in der Richtung ?


 
http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/angelgeraete/bissanzeiger/bissanzeiger_text/bissanzeiger_bau.htm


hab das mal kurz rausgesucht, das ist eine Bauanleitung zum Nachrüsten, hoffe der Link ist kein Problem. Bin da wie gesagt nur durch Zufall draufgestossen, selbst versucht hab ich es noch nie, da ich nur selten feedern bin.


----------



## donak (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*

Habe selber die Balzer Magna Special Feeder, die hat ja diesen Seitenbissanzeiger, das funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*



markus_fischer schrieb:


> http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/themen/angelgeraete/bissanzeiger/bissanzeiger_text/bissanzeiger_bau.htm
> 
> 
> hab das mal kurz rausgesucht, das ist eine Bauanleitung zum Nachrüsten, hoffe der Link ist kein Problem. Bin da wie gesagt nur durch Zufall draufgestossen, selbst versucht hab ich es noch nie, da ich nur selten feedern bin.



Danke,der Link funktioniert #6 Habs mir auch angesehen aber wenn man da erst die Schnur einhängen muss,kannst du schon wieder einen Biss gehabt haben.
Dauert also zu lange .Wenns dann so läuft wie gestern am See...............
Kurz zur Seite gedreht und wolllte einen Schluck trinken,da kam meine Feeder schon an mir vorbeigeflogen.


----------



## matzematzmann (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*

Ich mach immer n Glöckchen hin. Je weiter oben das Glöckchen umso empfindlicher ist das ganze. Funktioniert für mich optimal. 

Aso erster Beitrag ich hoffe es war hilfreich.  :-D

Gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine mit 1500 A/min...


----------



## Slick (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bissanzeiger beim Feedern*

Ich habe so was mir gebastelt.

View My Video

Vibrationssensoren und Aalglocken an dem Feederarm.

Je höher oder näher die Rutenspitzen auf der Auflage sind desto sensibler die Bissanzeige.

Ich kann dann auch meine Funkbox anschließen mit 300 m Reichweite,wenn ich mal zum Auto muss.

Grüße


----------

